# Gestion de Blog



## JSeb (23 Juin 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 

Mon épouse a besoin d'un terminal mobile pour navigation web, lecture, et surtout gestion et mise a jours de blogs en cours de déplacement. 

Nous envisageons l'achat d'un iPad. Mais une question importante a laquelle je n'ai pas de réponse : est-il possible, avec Safari d'accéder a la page de mise a jour de son blog et de charger des photos?

Merci a tous d'avance!


----------



## ZePoupi (23 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Oui, il existe la possibilité d'utiliser plusieurs moyens pour la mise à jour d'un blog.

Via Safari, en effet, ou via l'appli Wordpress si vous utilisez cette plateforme, Blogger, idem. Et par mail, sous une adresse spécifique.


----------

